# my 100 gallon tanks has a leak



## times9 (Jan 25, 2009)

today i noticed a few drips at the rear of my 100 gallon tank and water on the floor. i quickly emptied my tank, i have located the leak. anyone know the proper way to seal the leak? can i just re silicon the portion where i have spotted the leak or should i have the entire tank reselaed?? also if anyone knows where i could have my tank resealed and an approximate price

alsoyou think i could do this myself or bring it to a store to have done??


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

You could reseal it or get it resealed. Me personally I would sell it for $50 for someone with a reptile and buy a new (unscratched) Tank.

Water damage sucks. 100 gallons of water all over your carpet and soaked into all you furniture (drag) 300$ for a new tank (cheap).

Well unless you trust yourself or someone else to do a perfect job resealing the tank.

I would be able to sleep easier with a new tank


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

dido on the above comment . i know north american fish breaders makes tanks not sure if he will reseal a tank call and ask , i hear he is one of the best tank builders . give him a shot .but if in dought go with the new tank 
tom


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Did you get it fixed?


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

tom g said:


> i hear he is one of the best tank builders
> tom


Where did you hear that? He is the cheapest tank builder. And you get what you pay for.

You need to take the tank apart to reseal it properly. And that is not cost effective unless you like to do that kind of work. Sell the tank to a reptile keeper and buy yourself a new one.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Half the tanks I own were leakers that were bought new by someone else and returned when they leaked. New tanks are not a guarantee of no leakage.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Aquatic Designs said:


> Where did you hear that? He is the cheapest tank builder. And you get what you pay for.
> 
> You need to take the tank apart to reseal it properly. And that is not cost effective unless you like to do that kind of work. Sell the tank to a reptile keeper and buy yourself a new one.


I am curious about resealing tanks. How do your get the old silicone off? Cutting it off with a blade does not remove all of it. There is always a thin film left. Silicone won't stick to cured silicone, so I think a resealed tank would not be as good if all the old silicone is not removed. Just wondering.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Guess he got it fixed.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

waj8 said:


> I am curious about resealing tanks. How do your get the old silicone off? Cutting it off with a blade does not remove all of it. There is always a thin film left. Silicone won't stick to cured silicone, so I think a resealed tank would not be as good if all the old silicone is not removed. Just wondering.


You plug away at it until nothing more comes off. It can be tedious. What I advocate is that once you are positive you have removed it all, get a new blade and go over it again. I also like to go a little wider in an effort to hit virgin glass. There seems to be some question as to whether new silicone won't stick to old silicone or to dirty old silicone. That is over time stuff gets imbedded in the surface. If it is the latter, the traces that may be left would not be a problem.
A tank does not necessarily need to be dismantled and rebuilt to be resealed "properly". If all the butt joints are solid, a dismantling is not necessary. The choice is yours, either spend $8 for silicone or $300 for a new tank. It would be an easy decision for me.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

BillD said:


> You plug away at it until nothing more comes off. It can be tedious. What I advocate is that once you are positive you have removed it all, get a new blade and go over it again. I also like to go a little wider in an effort to hit virgin glass. There seems to be some question as to whether new silicone won't stick to old silicone or to dirty old silicone. That is over time stuff gets imbedded in the surface. If it is the latter, the traces that may be left would not be a problem.
> A tank does not necessarily need to be dismantled and rebuilt to be resealed "properly". If all the butt joints are solid, a dismantling is not necessary. The choice is yours, either spend $8 for silicone or $300 for a new tank. It would be an easy decision for me.


I agree. I have a bunch of resealed tanks, and have never had a problem. Unless there is some serious gapping in the joints or huge bubbles DO NOT dismantle the tank. The silicone that is holding it together can stay as it is. All you need to do is properly clean and reseal the joints on the inside. Your time is basically worth $0 (I know, it hurts to read it but its true) so the savings can be huge.

Take your time, and enjoy the project. Worst case you waste some of your time and $10 in supplies.

Good luck.


----------



## times9 (Jan 25, 2009)

hi went this route have tested it and seems to be fine
no leaks as of yet


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

It's depend on the tank condition, if it's bad condition, I rather to buy a new one. I resealed my 120g tank by myself,(two edge) it hold a water a year doesn't any problem. You can buy a glass blade (45'c angle) from Home Depot which can take off a used slicone easily. But make sure buy a slicone is good for aquarium. Try to buy from BigAls.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been fixing tanks since I was a kid. I use to work in a small aquarium store where the owner made all the tanks. Often when it was not so busy some customer would drop by a tank for sealing. I still deconstruct tanks for reuse of the glass. It's time consuming but the vinegar smell of fresh silicone is so addictive.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

kev416 said:


> I've been fixing tanks since I was a kid. I use to work in a small aquarium store where the owner made all the tanks. Often when it was not so busy some customer would drop by a tank for sealing. I still deconstruct tanks for reuse of the glass. *It's time consuming but the vinegar smell of fresh silicone is so addictive. *


LOL I am not a big fan of the vineagar smell! You should apply to Miracles and build tanks for them!


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

> You should apply to Miracles and build tanks for them!


Too far to commute. But a great thought. I remember watching Herb build tanks at Star as a kid. He really inspired me.


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*Welcome back*



Aquatic Designs said:


> Where did you hear that? He is the cheapest tank builder. And you get what you pay for.
> 
> You need to take the tank apart to reseal it properly. And that is not cost effective unless you like to do that kind of work. Sell the tank to a reptile keeper and buy yourself a new one.


Aquatic Designs,, good advice!


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*Yes*



kev416 said:


> Too far to commute. But a great thought. I remember watching Herb build tanks at Star as a kid. He really inspired me.


refreshing to hear someone talk of Herb from" Star", .What ever happened to that place? He could really build Tanks.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

> refreshing to hear someone talk of Herb from" Star", .What ever happened to that place? He could really build Tanks.


Last time I saw him was a decade ago. His son John took over the dry good business. He brought in Aqueon. I don't know if he still distributes Aqueon tanks. I guess those Star tanks with 'end panels on last' are a thing of the past. Still must be many in service. They were well built. I can still see Herb's tank jigs with the angle brackets and stove bolts to hold the panes in place. I remember him siliconing a tank together. His line of silicone was perfect. A true craftsman.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

You could still talk John into having his Dad make tanks up to a few years ago. But only a custom tank that wasn't a monster.


----------

